# Wood Honeycomb and Alumilite



## robertkulp (Feb 5, 2018)

This is a wood "skeleton" in a honeycomb pattern from Kenneth Wines that I cast in Alumilite with purple and silver Pearl-Ex. He normally creates a wood inlay blank, but I had an idea that seems to have turned out well. I have several other patterns from him and will be casting those in the near future.

Here's a YouTube video of it rotating on my lathe. 
https://youtu.be/dEPzZjaZ6F4


----------



## SteveJ (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks nice!  But I'm not sure you need to give Kenneth any more ideas.


----------



## mark james (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks great.  I have been waiting for someone to do this.

I suspect the finished pen will look awesome.


----------

